# EN 1114-1 Sicherheitsanforderungen für Extruder



## Nordischerjung (20 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

hat irgend jemand diese Norm und kann sie mir ggf. per PDF zu kommen lassen?


> EN 1114-1 Gummi- und Kunststoffmaschinen - Extruder und Extrusionsanlagen
> Teil 1: Sicherheitsanforderungen für Extruder


----------



## ExGuide (20 Oktober 2010)

Wird schwierig. Normen unterliegen einem Copyright und dürfen nicht kopiert werden.
Ab und an gibt es von den Normen australische Ausführungen in Englisch, die können bis zu 30% preiswerter sein (bei Internetbezug), aber ich fürchte, auch diese Quelle wird bald versiegen.

Ironie: Ein gewisser H.v.G. hat mit solch einer Anfrage richtig viel Geld verdient....


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Oktober 2010)

> Ein gewisser H.v.G. hat mit solch einer Anfrage richtig viel Geld verdient....



das hat ihn aber offensichtlich auch nicht glücklich gemacht :grin:


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2010)

Da gibt es wohl nur eine Möglichkeit:
http://www.beuth.de/


----------



## Nordischerjung (20 Oktober 2010)

Hab ich mir ja gedacht, aber fragen kostet nichts 

Man soll sich an Normen halten, muss aber erst einaml für die Norm zahlen,
damit man sich daran halten kann. Wenn dem so ist... 
Ich kann diesen ganzen VDE DIN EN scheiß nicht mehr sehen :sw8::sw8:


----------



## Nordischerjung (21 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

kann mir denn mal jemand erzählen wie das Sicherheitskonzept bei einem Extruder (Kunststoff) auszusehen hat?
Muss die Heizung bei Not-Halt allpolig abgeschaltet werden? Es besteht dann die gefahr, das die Schnecke sich so fest setzt, dass das Reinigen sehr schwer wäre.


----------



## Hitschkock (21 Oktober 2010)

Moin moin

Frag doch einen Hersteller für Extruder nach einem Schaltplan (must du meisten Zahlen ) Da steht viel drinnen 

Was und wann abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## MSB (21 Oktober 2010)

Also ich kenne zwar die Norm nicht, allerdings hab ich schon sehr viele Extruder in allen möglichen Größenordnungen gesehen (Kunststoffindustrie).

Ich könnte mir im Moment nicht vorstellen welchen Sinn es haben sollte die Heizung abzuschalten,
jedenfalls nicht wg. sowas wie "Not-Halt".
Selbst wenn du die Heizung abschaltest, dann ist das Ding Minuten-Stunden danach immer noch heiß genug für die hübschesten Verbrennungen,
also ist das eine Gefährdung welche du auf diese Art schon mal aus Prinzip nicht in den Griff bekommst,
in dem Fall würde ich das sogar in die Kategorie "Akzeptiertes Restrisiko" schieben, bzw. Reduktion nur durch qualifiziertes Personal, Aufkleber etc. möglich.

Das Hauptaugenmerk dürfte sicherheitstechnisch wohl eher bei der eigentlichen Schnecke liegen,
bzw. den Arbeitsweisen, Schutzkleidung etc. um Gefährdungen zu vermeiden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hitschkock (21 Oktober 2010)

Der der bei uns ist da ist alles verkleidet im geheizten bereich.
und wie du schon sagst bis die Temp herrunter geht dauert ca 4h.

Die Schnecke ist Innendrinnen also nicht erreichbar.

Unserem System bleibt alles stehen was Angetrieben wird Robbi und Fördertechnik die Schnecke auch weil es sonst ja aus dem Kopf laufen würde.

Ich hoffe es macht schlauer:-D


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich habe mich mal ein bischen schlau gemacht. Not-Halt stopt alle Antriebe am Extruder.
Die Heizungen werden nur ausgeschaltet wenn die Abdeckungen (Türen) zur Heizung geöffnet werden, Diese sind mit Sicherheitschalter versehen.
Der Hintergrund ist der, das wir eine neue Anlage bauen, die auch 2 Extruder beinhaltet und der Kunde gerne die komplette Steuerung in einem Schrank und System haben möchte.
Deswegen kommen die Extruder ohne Schaltschrank und der Rest kommt von uns.
Werde mir trotzdem mal diese EN kaufen, da wir noch min. 2 weitere Anlagen bauen sollen. 
Schaden kann es ja nicht


----------

